

Show HN: Push-Poll - Our MVP for quick, email-driven polling - calciphus
https://push-poll.com

======
calciphus
I figured we'd put this out on election day. This has been a lunches and
weekends project of mine for the last few months.

~~~
plaxis
I think it's great. Total newb, but I would like to work on skills to make
this type of project. I'm curious how did you build it? What platform, if any,
or languages did you use.

~~~
calciphus
It's a Ruby (language) on Rails (framework) 3.2 app at it's core. I've been
developing in Rails for a while, and I've really enjoyed it. The front-end
uses a UI library called "Bootstrap", written by Twitter and freely
distributed. You'll see a lot of projects use it because it makes getting a
clean and functional UI much easier.

It's hosted on Heroku, which makes things like SSL, server scaling and
database management all someone else's problem. I can't recommend them highly
enough.

The book I learned Rails from was Pragprog's "Agile Programming with Rails".
It was admittedly a few editions back, but their approach and structure suited
me well. They also offer to sell you a PDF/eBook which really gets that
instant-gratification going. It does assume you already know some HTML/CSS
though, so it's not a total beginner text. There's also a ton of great
resources at <http://rubyonrails.org>

Best of luck!

~~~
plaxis
You sir, are a scholar. Thank you. Buffing CSS now and will try that book
next. I'll keep an eye on your project and share.

